# Gaggia Classic service



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

I've came across a GC 'service' term quite a few times already, but I was just wondering what do you actually consider a service in this case?

Descale, backflush, general grouphead clean, new gasket/seals etc. or is there any more to it?

Perhaps there is a post about it that I've missed..

Thanks!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

They're the main things I'd think of, but I'm not an expert, depending on its age getting the Silvia wand on it might be part of it, for a classic.

You can take the shower screen off and clean that also.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Always worth taking off & cleaning the dispersion plate. Unbolts(2) easily from head.

If its aluminium, as original, it will be filthy. Consider replacing with a brass plate. Much easier to keep clean.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kathy from Whole Latte Love shows how it's done:


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Do you know where I can get a hold of the brass dispersion plate?

Charliej closed the thread so I guess no more plates from him...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13162-Gaggia-Classic-Brass-Dispersion-Plates


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

destiny said:


> Do you know where I can get a hold of the brass dispersion plate?
> 
> Charliej closed the thread so I guess no more plates from him...
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13162-Gaggia-Classic-Brass-Dispersion-Plates


Defo no more plates from charlie......


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

I service my Classic myself once or twice a month. This includes Group Head Clean (remove shower screen, dispersion plate and gasket), Steam wand clean, full descale, chemical backflush, check inside of the machine, eg replace thermostats if you have had your machine over 5 years and have not done this. This will help with temperature stability.

*1. Group head clean*



*
*remove shower screen by using Philips screw driver and removing it. Make sure machine hasn't been on today.

remove shower dispersion plate with an Allen wrench. Remove gasket with a hook and pry it out.

soak shower screen and dispersion plate in detergent like urnex cafiza. Soak group gasket in hot water. wipe the whole group head out with a rag and a group head brush to remove any stuck grounds. For deep cleaning the Joe Frex Steam brush is good. After 30 mins replace group head components.

*2. Steam wand clean *

*
*use a pin to clean the steam holes on the steam tip. Use a shot glass and the machine drip tray to dip the tip into some detergent Urnex Cafiza. Urnex also do a product called rinza but I used cafiza and water in a shot glass and put the tip in the liquid for 15 mins and it is as good as new after wiping it down with a microfibre cloth.

*3. Descale*



*
See video below.*

*
*






STEAM VALVE REPLACEMENT

http://community.wholelattelove.com/blogs/2514/steam-valve-replacement

If your machine has a fault then these tips may help.

I am not responsible for any damage.

do at your own risk.


----------



## bad_asspresso (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I've had my machine 3-4 years now and I've only ever opened it up once. Seemed like an onerous task though I know that I need to pull the finger out and do the cleaning. If only it was easier or there was a espressa machine cleaning fairy!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am in the process of having my Classic serviced at the Gaggia service centre near to where I live. I have also been advised that the steam valve needs replacing, so I am having that replaced at the same time. Service is £80 and the valve £28. My Classic is 6 years old and has had a shed load of coffee through it in that time, so I thought it was high time I gave it a bit of tlc. I regularly dismantle the shower screen and dispersion plate and flush it through with Caviza occasionally to keep it in tip-top condition. I have also done the opv mod on mine as well as switching the steam wand to a Silvia from the rubbish paranello that came with it originally. Yes you can buy a brand new 2015 Classic off Amazon for £215, but they are a vastly inferior machine, so I though that having mine serviced thoroughly would give it a new lease of life. I have been without the machine for several weeks while they get some parts in from Italy. Hopefully I should be getting it back soon as I am getting desperate.


----------

